# Marimo moss ball falling apart?



## Tzac (May 18, 2013)

Moss balls do not like Glute. I had to remove mine after starting to use Excel because they were falling apart like crazy.


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't dose excel tho. CO2 only. havent done EL in a while


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

im a tad confused. what are you asking about the moss ball on the filter? moss balls are not really moss but a type of clado algae. i will no use moss balls in my tanks again cause i had one and it released spores and i never could get rid of the clado in the tank. i fought for 3 years with it and ended up taking down the tank and bleaching it and tossing all the substrate because i couldnt get rid of the algae. is the moss ball dying no it is making babies. and also moss balls do best when squeezed in old tank water when you do water changes. it keeps them compact and firm so they dont get hollow in the middle


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

It's not dying, it would be brown and yuck looking if it were dying.

Yeah, take it out and squeeze it back into a ball shape about every 2 or 3 weeks that way any new growth it is starting to shoot out will stay on the ball and not go elsewhere in your tank.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

These balls need to be rolled around with a gentle wave action to maintain their round shape or else you get what you see here. The top portions grows too fast and breaks off, causing the algae to grow everywhere.


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

peachii said:


> It's not dying, it would be brown and yuck looking if it were dying.
> 
> Yeah, take it out and squeeze it back into a ball shape about every 2 or 3 weeks that way any new growth it is starting to shoot out will stay on the ball and not go elsewhere in your tank.


+1 - I would do this with the one I had. Worked fine keeping it in a round shape.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

